# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Η κόντρα των ΗΠΑ με τους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές το '60

## Naias II

Τις δεκαετίες του 1940 και 1950 οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές έκαναν είσοδο σε ευρεία κλίμακα με την αγορά δεξαμενόπλοιων. Πρωτοπόροι *οι Ωνάσσης και Νιάρχος*. Δραστηριοποιήθηκαν επίσης και *οι Σταύρος Λιβανός, Κώστας Λαιμός, η εταιρεία των υιών Π.Γουλανδρή και των Αδελφών Κουλουκουντή*. Όλοι εκείνη την εποχή είχαν έδρα τους τη Νέα Υόρκη. Όχι όμως για πολύ.
Στην κορύφωση της συνεργασίας των ελλήνων εφοπλιστών ήρθε η ρήξη. Μια ρήξη που έκανε τους εφοπλιστές να εγκαταλείψουν τη Νέα Υόρκη και να ξαναγυρίσουν στην Ευρώπη.
*Η κόντρα με το Σταύρο Λιβανό:*
Κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου της Κορέας οι έλληνες εφολιστές κατηγορήθηκαν από τον αμερικάνικο τύπο ότι δεν μετέφεραν μόνο αμερικάνικα φορτία και εφόδια στη Νότια Κορέα αλλά και κινέζικα φορτία για τη Βόρεια Κορέα με πλοία υπό ελληνική σημαία. Οι _New York Sunday Times_ έγραφαν στις 22 Μαρτίου του 1953: Οι ανακριταί αποκαλούν το Σταύρο Λιβανό:* Μεγαλοκαρχαρία του ερυθρού εμπορίου*. Εμφανίζοντας τον ως το κύριο παράγοντα διεξαγωγής του απαγορευμένου φορτίου. Αργότερα αναγκάστηκε η ελληνική κυβέρνηση να απαγορεύσει δια νόμου τις μεταφορές κινέζικων φορτίων σε πλοία υπό ελληνική σημαία στις 17 Μαρτίου του 1953.
 * συνεχίζεται.....*

----------


## Naias II

*Η κόντρα με το Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση:

*Ο Α.Ωνάσης προσέβαλε τα συμφέροντα των ΗΠΑ και δημιούργησε διεθνές σκάνδαλο με μια σύμβαση που υπέγραψε με τη Σαουδική Αραβία. Σύμφωνα με αυτή ο *Ωνάσης εξασφάλιζε μονοπωλιακά προνόμια στη μεταφορά πετρελαίου εγχωρίου παραγωγής με δεξαμενόπλοια υπό τη σημαία Σαουδικής Αραβίας.*
Οι ΗΠΑ διαμαρτυρήθηκαν έντονα στη κυβέρνηση της Σαουδικής Αραβίας και η βρετανική κυβέρνηση έφερε το θέμα στον Ευρωπαϊκό Οργανισμό Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας, που αποφάνθηκε ότι τέτοιου είδους συμφωνία θα προξενούσε διακρίσεις σε βάρος άλλων ναυτιλιακών κρατών.
*Ο Ωνάσης χτυπήθηκε από όλα τα μέτωπα:* τα μόλις ναυπηγημένα δεξαμενόπλοιά του έμειναν αναύλωτα από τις πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες, ο καινούριος φαλαινοθηρικός του στόλος που ψάρευε στην Ανταρκτική και τα ανοιχτά του Ειρηνικού ακινητοποιήθηκε από περουβιανά πολεμικά και η αμερικανική κυβέρνηση απαιτούσε 20.000.000$ από φοροδιαφυγή.

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό που έκανε όμως όταν του μπλόκαραν τον φαλαινοθηρικό στόλο θα πρέπει να διδάσκεται στις σχολές διοίκησης και όχι μόνο. 
Τα πρόστιμα του τα πλήρωσαν οι... ¶γγλοι :mrgreen:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχε βάλε ρήτρα για αυτό ακριβώς τον κίνδυνο στα Lloyds έτσι αποζημιώθηκε με το παραπάνω. Αλλά και τα μεγάλα γκαζάδικα που είχε φτιάξει για να μεταφέρει το πετρέλαιο της Σαουδικής Αραβίας όταν έκλεισε τη συμφωνία της Τζέντας που φαινομενικά ήταν άχρηστα τα έβγαλαν τα λεφτά τους με το παραπάνω. Όταν έκλεισε το Σουέζ το 1967 με τον πόλεμο των έξι ημερών  (λεπτομέρειες μπορέιτε να δείτε στο σχετικό θέμα) είχε έτοιμα capesize βαπόρια για να μεταφέρει το πετρέλαιο χωρίς να χρειάζεται το Σουέζ. Οπότε μπορέι να χάλασε η δουλειά με τους Σοαυδάραβες αλλά δεν έχασε.

----------


## Naias II

Μια άλλη δημόσια κατηγορία διατυπώθηκε εναντίον του *Μανώλη Κουλουκουντή* και του *Σταύρου Νιάρχου*. Σύμφωνα με αυτή οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές υπό την κάλυψη αμερικανικών εταιρειών είχαν αγοράσει παράνομα ένα μεγάλο αριθμό πλοίων Λίμπερτυ που προορίζονταν για επιχειρηματίες αμερικανικής υπηκοότητας. Ήταν σαφές ότι τα υψηλά κέρδη οδήγησαν τους Έλληνες να χαράξουν τη δική τους ανεξάρτητη πορεία που ερχόταν σε αντίθεση με τους όρους συμμαχίας με τις ΗΠΑ.
Μετά τις διώξεις εναντίον τους μετέφεραν τα κεντρικά γραφεία τους από τη Νέα Υόρκη. Τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1950 βρίσκουν τον *Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση στο Μόντε Κάρλο*, ενώ τους *Σταύρο Νιάρχο, Μανώλη Κουλουκουντή και Σταύρο Λιβανό στο Λονδίνο*. Η στιγμή της οριστικοποίησης της μεταφοράς ήρθε το 1963 όταν οι ΗΠΑ θέσπισαν *νόμο φορολόγησης* των κερδών από τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.
*Συμπέρασμα*: Η Νέα Υόρκη έχασε για πάντα την ευκαιρία να πάρει τα ηνία από το Λονδίνο και να γίνει το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακό κέντρο του κόσμου.

----------

